# I give up.....



## mamatriad (Jul 18, 2008)

I got this lil guy in a free tank today and I can't figure out what he is. I know the lighting is bad but all I have right this second is my camera phone.....










The closest that I can see is Labidochromis sp. "Hongi" but that is more blue and this guy is more purple....

Thanks for your help!!

Tina


----------



## BurgerKing (Jul 1, 2008)

it sort of looks like some of the cynotilapia afras (nkhata bay) look at them for one that fits a little bit better


----------



## etcbrown (Nov 10, 2007)

Labidochromis sp. hongi island from the looks of that picture.


----------



## dielikemoviestars (Oct 23, 2007)

Hongi


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

etcbrown said:


> Labidochromis sp. hongi island from the looks of that picture.


agreed... they are kind if purple-ish blue anyway


----------



## mamatriad (Jul 18, 2008)

I pulled him out of the water, definitely Hongi, thank you soooo much for helping me name my beautiful fish!


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

mamatriad said:


> I pulled him out of the water, definitely Hongi, thank you soooo much for helping me name my beautiful fish!


Hongi like being in water. :?


----------



## mamatriad (Jul 18, 2008)

OMG REALLY???? I will go put him back..........

:thumb:


----------



## zazz (Apr 5, 2008)

thats a sweet looking fish :thumb:


----------



## Ssssssspit_Fire (May 30, 2005)

dominnat hongi


----------

